# New Age Crushed Velvet.



## ashaw (Nov 28, 2013)

During the summer I challenge Jonathon to make a crushed velvet blank.  This is what he came up with.  He did a great job thanks Jonathon.  The photos do not do it justice.  The depth in the blank is awesome.  Very similar to the crushed velvet of old.


----------



## jyreene (Nov 28, 2013)

That looks even better turned!


----------



## lorbay (Nov 28, 2013)

Very nice I like it.
Lin


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes it is!


----------



## OZturner (Nov 28, 2013)

Beautiful, Classy.
Congratulations.
Brian.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can't believe I missed seeing this for 2 days! It looks great Alan. Love getting challenges like that. Keeps the inspiration going!


----------

